# Overwhelming day after 1st clinic appointment



## Mrsgled (Nov 1, 2016)

Hiya everyone 
We had our 1st consultation at the fertility clinic today. Feeling a little overwhelmed at the min, I just didn't realise how quickly it will progress. Next appointment is approx 6 weeks and treatment could start 2-3 weeks after that depending on the test results.
It has been decided that our best possible treatment would be IVF.
I had my AMH test carried out. 
Now it's just a waiting game for AF to arrive then I can have the HSG, baseline scan and bloodwork.

Can anyone share your experience with the HSG test?


----------



## Mrs_H_wants_a_baby (Jan 15, 2017)

I found the HSG uncomfortable like really bad period pain. I made mine worse by not staying calm. Luckily I had a lovely nurse who calmed me down and it was over fairly quickly. Just felt 'crampy' afterwards. It's not as bad as you think it's going to be. Definitely take painkillers beforehand to help with the cramps. I didn't and wish I had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loudlikelove (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi MrsGled

Please don't worry about the HSG. I was so nervous from everything I read, I was expecting it to be awful. 

I definitely agree with the worst part being the speculum. It was so cold! (you might be lucky and get a disposable plastic one though  )

Deep breaths and relaxing your body will help. I had no issues with mine. They say something they wanted to check out so injected extra dye into me which started to give me very dull period like pain but all in all, it was absolutely fine and it was really interested watching the screen and what the insides looked like


----------



## Mrsgled (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you all. My friend who is a radiographer helped to calm my nerves about it. She has done the procedure a few times but not actually had it done so am so glad others have been able to share there experience of it. 
I've had 2 colposcopy's done previously to remove pre cancerous cells so I think it will just be like that. 
All my dignity went out of the window years ago lol just another person to add to the list of people who have looked at my insides xx


----------

